# Anyone Have a SWF 601c 2004 & 2006



## monkeypuke (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all,
Noob to embroidery question. Does anyone own a swf 601c 2004 or 2006 model. I found 2 for sale and the price seems pretty good. They are asking 8000 for both. They both have cap system and all hoops. I'm just wondering if there are any problems with these models I should be aware of. I've priced new swf, barudan, tajima, melco. I guess my biggest concern is the swf 601c from 2004 & 2006 good machines. Does the price seem like a good deal? I've surfed and researched & am leaning towards used. Thanks in advance for any input.

Ray


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

monkeypuke said:


> Hi all,
> Noob to embroidery question. Does anyone own a swf 601c 2004 or 2006 model. I found 2 for sale and the price seems pretty good. They are asking 8000 for both. They both have cap system and all hoops. I'm just wondering if there are any problems with these models I should be aware of. I've priced new swf, barudan, tajima, melco. I guess my biggest concern is the swf 601c from 2004 & 2006 good machines. Does the price seem like a good deal? I've surfed and researched & am leaning towards used. Thanks in advance for any input.
> 
> Ray


I assume you are looking at these? 

Swf 601 Compact Embroidery Machines

If so these are the SWF/B-T601C models in case anyone can give you more information about them. Since you asked about being a good deal, I can tell you that I have seen 2 of the same model machines on craigslist closer to me, one went for $3500 and the other went for $3000. Actually I am not sure if they sold yet or not...

Edit: the above is meant to give you an idea of what I have seen these going for, nothing else. I have also seen them sit on craigslist for quite some time at $5000 and $5500.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They are fine but $8K is too much. They are maybe worth half that.


----------



## monkeypuke (Jul 20, 2008)

Sassystitches,
Yep thats the machines I'm looking at. I've been emailing back and forth with the seller.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Call swf I bought my 1501c used with a warranty and supplies for not much more than they want for the 601.

I got mine through Don at swf east and so far the machine has been great and the service has been to. I had a part go bad and it was shipped to me to be replaced very fast.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

I have one, its been a good little machine. I've had a few issues with it but was able to resolve them pretty quickly. It does not always sew with the same quality that my Barudan does, but all in all I've been very happy with it, especially considering what it cost compared to the Barudan. I think, if I remember right, I paid between $6000 & $7000 new.


----------



## promoideas (May 5, 2018)

anyone has an operating manual for SWF/B T601C


----------

